# Sirius for nav owners now available @ Circle BMW



## gfeiner (Jun 27, 2003)

And they are cheaper than the "non-nav" parts :thumbup:

http://www.circlebmw.com/parts/sirius/sirius-e46.htm

Sirius Receiver 84 11 0 153 365 list: $275.00 sale: $229.95 
Trunk Antenna Kit 84 11 0 390 239 list: $50.00 sale: $45.00 
Installation Kit 84 11 0 141 976 list: $60.00 sale: $50.00 
CD Changer Extension Cable 84 11 0 150 526 list: $15.10 sale: $12.08


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

If they are available at Circle, then everyone else has got them too...


----------



## mbushnell (Aug 7, 2002)

How about 3 Series Tourings??? (2003 non-nav)

I just called Circle & they have no idea yet...


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

mbushnell said:


> How about 3 Series Tourings??? (2003 non-nav)
> 
> I just called Circle & they have no idea yet...


I assume the only issue on Tourings is how to handle the antenna. Doing a nice, clean antenna cable routing from the rooftop down to where the receiver would go will not be trivial. There is a grommet on the LH side of the water channel thing between the roof and hatch, but getting a wire from the middle of the car over to it isn't easy, since there isn't a cable channel or molding to stuff a wire into. And since the top edge of the hatch goes up and down in there, you don't want a loose wire hanging around in there, either.

The other solution would be to stick the antenna on the hatch spoiler (given it won't interfere with the (AM?) antenna that's already inside it, but getting wire from the hatch into the vehicle is a PITA (believe me, I know).


----------



## JonathanIT (Feb 12, 2004)

Installation kit for Cabrio w/NAV and Assist: "To Be Announced" DoH! 

Looks like I have to wait even longer...!

BTW, does anybody know what the "low profile antenna" looks like for the cabrio, and where it goes?

--J.


----------



## mbushnell (Aug 7, 2002)

Kaz said:


> The other solution would be to stick the antenna on the hatch spoiler (given it won't interfere with the (AM?) antenna that's already inside it, but getting wire from the hatch into the vehicle is a PITA (believe me, I know).


I thought the normal radio antenna were those wires in the rear side glass of the tourings.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

mbushnell said:


> I thought the normal radio antenna were those wires in the rear side glass of the tourings.


There are 2 FM antennas in the hatch glass, 1 FM antenna in the left side glass, the key antenna also in the hatch glass, and the AM antenna inside the spoiler.


----------



## samlee4444 (Oct 2, 2003)

gfeiner said:


> And they are cheaper than the "non-nav" parts :thumbup:
> 
> http://www.circlebmw.com/parts/sirius/sirius-e46.htm
> 
> ...


Have you purchased/installed this yet? I'm wondering if anyone has pics of how the screen would look like and how you'd navigate through radio stations.


----------



## photo2000a (Mar 9, 2004)

*install kit?*



gfeiner said:


> And they are cheaper than the "non-nav" parts :thumbup:
> 
> http://www.circlebmw.com/parts/sirius/sirius-e46.htm
> 
> ...


what exactly is in the install kit?? is it just brackets etc for mounting the recver or is their a under trunk deck 'cover' to go over the sat antenna wire??


----------



## TechnoAg (Sep 25, 2003)

Anyone w/ Nav gotten one that wants to post pictures? It would help me out making a decision.


----------



## photo2000a (Mar 9, 2004)

*pix request*



TechnoAg said:


> Anyone w/ Nav gotten one that wants to post pictures? It would help me out making a decision.


hey

tell me what you want shot antenna screan views???

(be glad to help) i'll check back later shoot tomorrow and post tomorrow for ya


----------



## TechnoAg (Sep 25, 2003)

photo2000a said:


> hey
> 
> tell me what you want shot antenna screan views???
> 
> (be glad to help) i'll check back later shoot tomorrow and post tomorrow for ya


I'd love to see how Sirius integrates with the Nav. Like, how do you navigate stations and how does it show the song information on the nav screen?


----------



## photo2000a (Mar 9, 2004)

*pix s*



TechnoAg said:


> I'd love to see how Sirius integrates with the Nav. Like, how do you navigate stations and how does it show the song information on the nav screen?


Himm I took these before you posted, so I'll take a few more of the sirus My memory lapsed and i thought you wanted some nav pix

figured i'd pst a few general ones anyway as screans show the general overall 'feel'


----------



## photo2000a (Mar 9, 2004)

*sirius pix*

ok just ran to the car took the pix you really wanted to see 

i think it works pretty good kinda only game in town for sat radio fully integreated as you can see song titles are present

my camera the treo600 is pretty crappy and the sun glar didn't help best i can do

ps seems the apple ipod adapter also has screan pix on their web site so song titles will integrate also

i'll prob get one, but nthing beats having the wide variaty w/o having to do my own mp3 yah somtimes i am just that lazy


----------



## gfeiner (Jun 27, 2003)

photo2000a said:


> ok just ran to the car took the pix you really wanted to see
> 
> i think it works pretty good kinda only game in town for sat radio fully integreated as you can see song titles are present
> 
> ...


If you are referring to the BMW Ipod adapter, according the the BMW Ipod website, it does not work with navigation equipped vehicles.


----------



## photo2000a (Mar 9, 2004)

*confused*



gfeiner said:


> If you are referring to the BMW Ipod adapter, according the the BMW Ipod website, it does not work with navigation equipped vehicles.


I dunno

your right

Not available on vehicles with navigation system, CD changer, DSP cassette player or satellite radio.

not even changer or sirius darn thats harsh thats 3 strikes for me I am out 

why are us nav customers treated like 'slang' censored

:dunno:


----------



## demenas (Sep 15, 2003)

samlee4444 said:


> Have you purchased/installed this yet? I'm wondering if anyone has pics of how the screen would look like and how you'd navigate through radio stations.


Not the best picture, but gives you an idea. I happened to take the picture between songs so there was no artist/song info.

You move the right button and push in to select. Hitting select here would take you back to the sub-channel listing for that genre. Hitting it again takes you to the top menu. "1st Wave" is the current channel name. It is Sirius channel 22, and happens to be stored in my 3rd preset (P3). Seems to be only 6 presets.

http://www.stevedemena.com/bmw/images/CRW_2327.gif


----------



## otacon (Jun 11, 2003)

Willl the Sirius work on a Pre-september 2003 NAV?


----------



## samlee4444 (Oct 2, 2003)

demenas said:


> Not the best picture, but gives you an idea. I happened to take the picture between songs so there was no artist/song info.
> 
> You move the right button and push in to select. Hitting select here would take you back to the sub-channel listing for that genre. Hitting it again takes you to the top menu. "1st Wave" is the current channel name. It is Sirius channel 22, and happens to be stored in my 3rd preset (P3). Seems to be only 6 presets.
> 
> http://www.stevedemena.com/bmw/images/CRW_2327.gif


Thanks for the pic. BTW, love that cube interior trim :thumbup:


----------



## Spectre (Aug 1, 2002)

otacon said:


> Willl the Sirius work on a Pre-september 2003 NAV?


No.


----------

